# Tan oak.



## 056 kid (Sep 28, 2011)

It cuts kind of like maple, pretty soft. The dust, I feel it up in my nose, what a pleasure. . .


I don't like it much, but I am happy to be cutting it.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 28, 2011)

You fallin' for money or fallin' for fun?


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 28, 2011)

money, it's not all merch timber though, lots of other stuff to do besides falling timber. I just finished an erosion management project. tipped a few young dougs, skidded them around some buildings and across a creek, quite the thrill LOL. The tan oaks where SOD victims. .


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 29, 2011)

Tanoak (or Tanbark-oak) is not a true oak or a lithocarpus. It has been reclassified as a notholithocarpus. The acorns can be quite tasty with the proper lengthy preparation. This species is a poster child for Sudden Oak Death or SODS. I have cut many hundred Tanoaks of all sizes and Ted you're right it is similar to our Big Leaf Maple.

The tree can be rotten on the inside so look closely at the big ones. Tanoaks will split vertically on the stump especially if the tree is a leaner so check the bark on uphill side for splitting. They will also barber chair!

Please do everything you can to prevent the spread of SODS. I cut in one of the worst infestations. Some botanists call SODS the plant apocalypse. Tanoak makes pretty good firewood but it will only last one season. After that it rots fast.

The brown leaves in the background are SODS killed Tanoaks.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 29, 2011)

Back in the old days it was Lithocarpus densiflorus, I called it firewood. Some can get pretty big, I have killed a few.
Yeah Kid, that dust, the Tanoak brush is pretty bad, but not as bad as Pepperwood brush.


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 4, 2012)

Any idea what a load of tan oak logs would cost in Northern California?
Thanks.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2012)

El Quachito said:


> Any idea what a load of tan oak logs would cost in Northern California?
> Thanks.



It usually sells by the ton with the exact rate depending on how far it has to be hauled. Figure on anywhere from 700 to 1000 bucks a load. The farther it has to be hauled the more it's going to cost.

If it comes to you on a self loader you'll need to be sure the truck has enough room to get in and out, and enough room to deck the logs.

If it's on a regular truck you'll need to have your own machine to unload with and it should be capable of safely unloading an entire truckload within a half hour gate to gate time. Otherwise delay charges, which usually run hourly, will probably be applied. Again, you'll need to have room for the truck to maneuver.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 5, 2012)

Gologit said:


> It usually sells by the ton with the exact rate depending on how far it has to be hauled. Figure on anywhere from 700 to 1000 bucks a load. The farther it has to be hauled the more it's going to cost.
> 
> If it comes to you on a self loader you'll need to be sure the truck has enough room to get in and out, and enough room to deck the logs.
> 
> If it's on a regular truck you'll need to have your own machine to unload with and it should be capable of safely unloading an entire truckload within a half hour gate to gate time. Otherwise delay charges, which usually run hourly, will probably be applied. Again, you'll need to have room for the truck to maneuver.



Before you haul any tanoak make sure you are not violating state law by moving the wood into or out of the quarantine zone. About 15 counties in California are quarantined. Even if you are noy working in one of the effected counties make sure you don't move any SODS infected wood away from its origin and clean your tools afterward.


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 5, 2012)

I live on a small road, but it has had log trucks up and down it in the late 50s-60s and again in the mid 90s. Infact a self loader was there in '93 or so. 

$700-1,000 is about what I would have guessed.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## carym2a (Apr 12, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



Good job! I just hate holy trees, but it does make good firewood

Cary


----------

